# Best lures for reds and specks



## Juicie (May 21, 2017)

I'm sure everyone has that one special lure... but I'm curious to what's the best setup to catch these fish. I've had luck with a live shrimp but I'm curious to what's the best artificial to use. Thanks


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

In with anything MATRIX before the sponsors turn out!:whistling:


----------



## Juicie (May 21, 2017)

Any specific colors that are better ?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my $0.02 - "Match the Hatch."

When your out fishing, look at what's around - mullet? pinfish? shrimp? others? Choose a lure that's close to what you observe.

Light is a factor too. Low light = topwater, during the transition between low light and high sun then consider something that suspends, then when the sun is high in the sky start bumping a soft plastic off the bottom on a jig head.

Topwater faves - Catch 2000 or a spook jr..

Suspending - Rapala Mullet thingee (others will probably be able to give you the specifics) or a Mirrodine (or a Heavydine)

Soft Plastics - I like DOA CAL shads, DOA CAL paddle tails, and Mirrolure Lil John XL.

Colors: get something bright and something dark.

Also for your arsenal: gold spoons (a couple of different sizes).


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MR17/Badonkadonk...I love Matrix too, but use them primarily fer reds


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree with 60hertz, gotta be ready to swap it up condition depending. BUT, my go to lure for inshore is a MR-17. Unless it's early enough for topwater, I always start with a MR.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

60hertz said:


> Here's my $0.02 - "Match the Hatch."
> 
> When your out fishing, look at what's around - mullet? pinfish? shrimp? others? Choose a lure that's close to what you observe.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with this advice. I'll personally throw topwater all day if they'll eat it and prefer slayers for my soft plastic but have caught fish on matrix, doa, saltwater assassin, etc. and that gold spoon is deadly for redfish and I've caught trout on it and even a pompano once in the sound.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Here's my $0.02 - "Match the Hatch."
> 
> When your out fishing, look at what's around - mullet? pinfish? shrimp? others? Choose a lure that's close to what you observe.
> 
> ...


pretty much nailed it. start looking at stomach contents and then use something similar. right now, around here it's shrimp. everything i've cleaned for the last 3 weeks has had almost exclusively shrimp in the stomach.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Crabs. Gulp crab on jig head. Especially if they are tailing. Last few I cleaned were slam full of fiddler crabs. But I caught them on a big swim bait 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juicie (May 21, 2017)

Something that hasn't been mentioned yet but would like to know how it works is the Whopper Plopper. Anyone have any luck with these?


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Juicie said:


> Something that hasn't been mentioned yet but would like to know how it works is the Whopper Plopper. Anyone have any luck with these?




I have not used one, though I have been temped on several occasions to buy it. I imagine it produces a lot like the old Helicopter lure that Roland Martin put out in the 90's.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

travhale said:


> I imagine it produces a lot like the old Helicopter lure that Roland Martin put out in the 90's.


I still have a box with a bunch of those....Only ever caught 1 bass on it! I figured you could put a straight hook on it and send it deep to catch something off shore!!! Ain't tried that yet though.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Jason said:


> I still have a box with a bunch of those....Only ever caught 1 bass on it! I figured you could put a straight hook on it and send it deep to catch something off shore!!! Ain't tried that yet though.




The lure got a lot of ridicule. However, as a kid in south Florida, I used to tear fish up in both salt and freshwater on them. They would twist your line up something horrible though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Yo-Zuri 3DS Minnow has been working for me lately


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Recently purchased a Whopper Plopper 130 in bone at Dick's - expensive. I haven't really had an opportunity to really put it to the test yet. From my dock, I did land a 2lb Largemouth. I think I'm going to like this lure - I like large, noisy topwater baits and this does that VERY well. A local guide introduced Whopper Ploppers to me. YouTube shows many clips of it being fished and some bass pros use them. I've communicated with River2Sea on what it's designed for since I fish mostly brackish and salt...


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Topwater: 
Heddon Super Spook/Super Spook Jr in bone white or gold/black. I occasionally throw a Chug Bug as well. 

Subsurface Hardplastics:
I've never been a fan of the original Mirrolure. I've had a lot of success with various types of the Mirrodine but the MR17 is probably my favorite suspending bait to throw. Be careful because they're not cheap to replace. 

Subsurface Softplastics:
These are a little trickier depending on various factors but the red jig head with a white swim bait is a great fail safe that produced my personal best gator trout. Flounder love the grubs and specks/reds are hard pressed to turn them down. Electric chicken is one of my favorite colors to throw. 

This is all personal preference because there is no go to lure that will always produce. Except the Matrix Shad from what I've read on the forum but I still haven't tried it. Some days they're picky while others you can't keep them off the hook. One bait may crush the fish in one spot and have them running for the hills in another.

Best answer I can provide is trial and error. Head out with an assortment of tackle and stay diligent until you're proficient. Nothing beats watching a redfish crush a topwater.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Forgot to mention the Banjo Minnow.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Juicie said:


> Something that hasn't been mentioned yet but would like to know how it works is the Whopper Plopper. Anyone have any luck with these?


I bought one about a year ago and it is still sitting on my coffee table. Im afraid it is going to explode the minute a big bull red inhales it.


----------

